# Download forms from my website?



## lhommedieu (Feb 6, 2005)

I want people to be able to download registration forms, waivers, etc. for a seminar that I am promoting.  How do I do this?

OR

Do I merely configure a web page so that it can be printed from the screen?

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi there.....

You could produce the forms you want them to fill-in in something like word, then place those files on your server, with a link to download them.... this would call up the download wizard in windows etc.....
OR
You could make the forms out in HTML etc.... then have them print that page out... either through the File Menu, or via a buttion/link!

Either way is good.... you could do both!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2005)

You can use Adobe Acrobat (or any other PDF writer) to create it that way.

You can use MS Word, or Notepad.

You can use a paint program and make it a Jpeg.

A well formatted HTML page would also work.

My personal preference is PDF because you have the largest amount of portability. (Meaning it'll look the same on Windows, Mac or Linux).


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 6, 2005)

NOTE - If you want it downloadable, you can use the header tags to force the browser to make it a download, (will have to be a none-browser-viewable file such as it being zipped), or you can just have it on your server with a link and tell people to right click on the link and save target as!


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 6, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> My personal preference is PDF because you have the largest amount of portability. (Meaning it'll look the same on Windows, Mac or Linux).



If I make it in Word, will it download to a Mac or Linux -based computer?

Sorry - I'm a complete novice at this.  It works very well on my PC when I download from my web site.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2005)

If you make it in Word, the person viewing it will need to have either Word or a Word compatable word processor.  Formatting, fonts, etc. may change.

Note: There is no version of Word for Linux.  There are alternative programs out which will read most, but possibly not all versions of Word documents.


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 6, 2005)

Kaith,

Thank you.  I'll leave it in MS Word for now - and get Adobe later when I can afford it.  I linked it to my seminar page.  The finished product is:

http://www.northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/waiver.doc

Thanks again everyone for your help.

Best, 

Steve


----------



## dubljay (Feb 6, 2005)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Kaith,
> 
> Thank you. I'll leave it in MS Word for now - and get Adobe later when I can afford it. I linked it to my seminar page. The finished product is:
> 
> ...


 
 The waiver looks good, Just one question about it.  Pherhas this is event is only for those over 18, but I did not see a space for parental consent... a minor cannot give legal concent of any contract (as far as I know)  the only reason I mention it is because that has been on every wavier I have signed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2005)

Steve,
  Hunt around on the shareware sites.  I found a plug in for an earlier version of MS word that allowed it to save as a PDF.  

Heres a few links to check out:
http://www.softpile.com/Business/Text_Utilities/Review_20422_index.html
http://www.download.com/Convert-DOC-to-PDF-for-Word/3000-6675_4-10349323.html

I can't guarentee their usefullness, but they seemed alot cheaper than the couple hundred bucks for Acrobat.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 6, 2005)

openoffice.org - will do a export to pdf on wordprocessing, and other office suite documents.


----------

